# Microsoft glaubt an die Zukunft des Desktop-PC`s



## WhackShit007 (4. Juni 2010)

Trotz der zunehmenden Beliebtheit von mobilen Geräten wie: Laptops,  Netbooks, I/We u.s.w.- Pads 
sowie Smartphones glaubt Microsoft auch weiterhin an eine wichtige Rolle
von Desktop-PC`s.

Microsoft-Chef Steve Ballmer sagte  auf der D8-Technologiekonferenz in  Kalifornien: "Nichts, was heute mit  einem PC getan werden kann, 
wird morgen weniger wichtig sein." Desweiteren machte er Bemerkungen  wie: „Es ist eine Zeit der Veränderung. Ich glaube, PCs  werden 
anders aussehen. Wir bewegen uns von einer Welt, die grundlegend gut für  uns  ist, zu einer Welt, die sogar noch besser für uns werden könnte.“




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:Apple will ihn beerdigen: Microsoft glaubt an den PC -  n-tv.de


----------



## Meza100 (4. Juni 2010)

Wär ja ne Ironie, wenn sie ned dran glauben würden XD
Bei den ganzen Sachen, die sie fürn Desktop-PC gemacht haben ^^ Erst durch die PCs wurden die so reich ^^ Zum Beginn vom PC gabs glaub noch keine Notebooks XD


----------



## Jan565 (4. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube zu beginn der PC Geschichte hat noch nicht mal jemand an einen Hausgebrauch gedacht . Wo sind wir heute? Handys, Handhelds, Tragbare Player etc sind alles kleine Computer. Aber an ein Ableben des Desktop PC´s finde ich kann man nie denken, weil viele Gamer einen haben, da die Teile einfach deutlich mehr Leistung haben als ein Notebook. 

Ich werde immer einen Desktop PC haben. Auch wenn er mehr Strom brauch, die Leistung hat er dafür alle mal, die mir auch wichtiger ist.


----------



## zcei (4. Juni 2010)

Naja wäre auch doof, wenn sie sagen würden, dass sie glauben, ihre Technik wäre nicht überlebensfähig 

Aber ich glaub auch, dass er überlebt  Es ist und bleibt einfach das beste, daran rumzuschrauben und zu basteln  Das kann kein Notebook ersetzen


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. Juni 2010)

Jop, Schrauben, Basteln, für kleines Geld aufrüsten, viel Leistung bei angenehmer Lautstärke, sowas geht halt noch nicht an Laptops etc.
Und ich will mal sehen wer sich einen Laptop als CAD Workstation hinstellt, oder zum Rendern, und dann dauernd ewig warten muss weil die Kiste einfach zu lahm ist.

In Absebahrer Zeit werden Desktop PCs nicht verschwinden, höchstens weniger werden. Obwohl ich es ja auch unpraktisch finde, zum vernünftigen Arbeiten an einem Laptop etc. immer Tasta, Maus und einen (oder auch mehrere) große Bildschirme anschließen zu müssen.

Noch reichen Notebooks da nicht ran und werden es auch nie, weil die Entwicklung auf beiden Gebieten weitergeht. 
Und von so Pads etc. will ich gar nicht erst anfangen, im Vergleich zu aktuellen Desktop Rechnern sind die ja fast noch Steinzeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Es ist und bleibt einfach das beste, daran rumzuschrauben und zu basteln


 
Das interessiert aber 99,99% der weltweiten PC User nicht, die wollen ein Gerät haben, das so einfach zu bedienen ist wie ein Toaster.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Juni 2010)

Das einzig coole war die Psp die aber gefloppt ist unter anderen weil die Entwickler ihre Spiele an Sony schicken mussten um die auf Umds zu pressen. Der rest ist alles Kinderspielzeug I-pad, I-phone und wie der ganze andere scheiß heißt. Sowas wird niemals den Desktop Pc ersetzen. Gerade für  Zocker wie ich es bin ist das undenkbar.


----------



## zcei (4. Juni 2010)

Das weiß ich doch auch 

Sollte am besten Gedanken lesen können und selbstständig alles machen können 

Aber für MICH ists halt das beste daran 
Aber auch das Argument mit dem CAD und Video find ich gut Wobei das auch ne Minderheit ist.

Ich denke aber das die Desktops nicht verschwinden werden, da auch viele Firmen weiter auf Desktop-PCs und nciht auf Laptops setzen werden.


----------



## WhackShit007 (4. Juni 2010)

ich schätze auch mal dass desktop-pc`s eher seltener werden. die breite masse braucht nen pc maximal für office-anwendungen und multimedia. zum spielen reicht auch ne konsole e.t.c.

wer jetzt aber auch selbst programmiert, bearbeitet, photoshopped und andere eher rechenlastige sachen macht für den wird der PC auch weiterhin das non-plus-ultra bleiben.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (4. Juni 2010)

Wenn se Notebooks mit WaKü bauen, dann könnte es was werden^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Ich denke aber das die Desktops nicht verschwinden werden, da auch viele Firmen weiter auf Desktop-PCs und nciht auf Laptops setzen werden.


 
Da stimme ich dir zu.
Dort, wo der Rechner immer stehen bleibt, wie in Büros, Banken oder in Firmen, lohnt ein Notebook nicht. dort sind Desktop PCs günstiger und sinnvoller zu bedienen, weil man fexibler Geräte anschließen kann.


----------



## A2c5id (4. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das interessiert aber 99,99% der  weltweiten PC User nicht, die wollen ein Gerät haben, das so einfach zu  bedienen ist wie ein Toaster.



Ist ja auch mit eine der raffiniertesten erfindungen der Menschheit

Da fällt mir ein ich kann mein toaster übertakten  xD


----------



## iGreggy (4. Juni 2010)

In der Aussage von Ballmer ging es wohl um eine war soweit ich weiß eine Reaktion auf Steve Jobs Aussage, der PC würde in Zukunft nicht so existieren wie jetzt (stattdessen iPad, Smartphone etc.). Mag ja sein, aber mal im Ernst, mit ´nem iPhone Briefe schreiben oder gar Anwendungen entwickeln? 
Ich weiß ja nicht


----------



## Rotax (4. Juni 2010)

Der Desktop-PC wird langfristig natürlich aussterben, wohl abgesehen von ein paar Zockern. 

Notebooks und Pads ersetzen dann den Desktop-PC, das ist ganz offensichtlich.

Ballmer hat wohl, wie so oft, mal wieder keine Ahnung was er überhaupt redet.


----------



## klaerchen (5. Juni 2010)

Die nächsten 10 Jahre werden wir alle noch einen Schreibtischrechner haben, möglich auch noch länger. Allerdings werden die wohl wie diese Nettops, sprich Mini-PCs, aussehen.


----------



## Nixtreme (5. Juni 2010)

Desktop 4 ever! Ich finde Laptops einfach nur unkomfortabel! Dass sie lahm bzw. für die gleiche Lesitung exorbitant teurer als ein Desktop-PC sind, machte die Sache für mich nur einfacher, dem Desktop ewige treue zu schwören!


----------



## robsta (5. Juni 2010)

ich glaube an Aliens


----------



## KennyKiller (5. Juni 2010)

Lol?! Kann der auch was sagen was ich nicht weiß?! Solang ein Laptop nicht exakt die gleiche Leistung wie ein DesktopPC bietet wird der DesktopPC auf keinen Fall abeglöst, für allem bei Dingen wo Leistung im Vordergrund steht: De/Codierung, Games...
Desweiteren ist bei längerem Arbeiten auch auf die Ergonomie etc.. zu achten, was ein Laptop einfach nicht bieten kann(höchstens mit ext. Monitor ext Tastatur usw...)


----------



## push@max (5. Juni 2010)

Wäre auch schlecht, wenn Microsoft sagen würde, dass der PC oder das Notebook keine Zukunft mehr haben würden.


----------



## bäüs (5. Juni 2010)

robsta, es gibt Aliens!


----------



## robsta (5. Juni 2010)

bäüs schrieb:


> robsta, es gibt Aliens!



ja ich bin doch eins


----------



## DaStash (5. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das interessiert aber 99,99% der weltweiten PC User nicht, die wollen ein Gerät haben, das so einfach zu bedienen ist wie ein Toaster.


Das hast du schön gesagt aber warum muss ich dabei nur an das Ipad denken? 

MfG


----------



## push@max (5. Juni 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das hast du schön gesagt aber warum muss ich dabei nur an das Ipad denken?
> 
> MfG



Stimmt! Mit dem iPad können auch Leute umgehen, die mit dem PC nicht zurecht gekommen sind...sei es wegen der Steuerung über die Maus oder aus anderen Gründen.

Das konnte ich bereits auch feststellen.


----------



## iGreggy (5. Juni 2010)

MS verdient auch das meiste Geld mit Unternehmen (die ganzen Lizenzen für Windows und Office sind nicht gerade günstig). In sofern werden da wohl Desktops bleiben, nur eben in einer kleineren Version, da man inzwischen ja nun wirklich nicht mehr diese Monstertürme braucht 

Notebooks erleben im Moment einen wahren Boom, das ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, aber ob das die richtige Lösung ist? Ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren selber ein Notebook zugelegt und nutze das als Desktopersatz, aber das mache ich auch nie wieder. 

Aber das iPad als Desktopersatz ist ja wohl ein Witz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das hast du schön gesagt aber warum muss ich dabei nur an das Ipad denken?
> 
> MfG


 
Das liegt mal wieder eher an dem Apple Hype als dass das iPad ein gutes Gerät ist. 
Aber denk mal 10 Jahre weiter, wenn so ein Pad so leistungsstark geworden ist, dass man damit problemlos arbeiten kann.
Dann fallen die Notebooks irgendwann weg (oder entwickeln sich weiter) und der Desktoprechner ist der nächte.
Dass der nicht aussterben wird, habe ich schon mal erwähnt, dort, wo der Rechner stehen bleibt, wie in Büros, dort wird er auch weiterhin bleiben, weil auch günstig, aber Geräte wie das iPad werden sich weiter entwickeln und am Ende hockt man dann davor.
Vielleicht gibts auch mal eins, wo es ein USB Anschluss gibt.


----------



## Freakless08 (5. Juni 2010)

WhackShit007 schrieb:


> „Es ist eine Zeit der Veränderung. Ich glaube, PCs  werden
> anders aussehen. Wir bewegen uns von einer Welt, die grundlegend gut für  uns  ist, zu einer Welt, die sogar noch besser für uns werden könnte.“


Juhuuu... Das heißt hoffentlich kein Windows mehr.

--

Ich vermute eher die "großen" Desktops werden mit der Zeit verschwinden und durch Mini-PCs ersetzt.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Juni 2010)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Juhuuu... Das heißt hoffentlich kein Windows mehr.
> 
> --
> 
> Ich vermute eher die "großen" Desktops werden mit der Zeit verschwinden und durch Mini-PCs ersetzt.



Das wird noch ewig dauern, man muss erstmal die Leitung in kleineren Maßen erziehlen.


----------



## Jas0n (6. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu.
> Dort, wo der Rechner immer stehen bleibt, wie in Büros, Banken oder in Firmen, lohnt ein Notebook nicht. dort sind Desktop PCs günstiger und sinnvoller zu bedienen, weil man fexibler Geräte anschließen kann.



Naja gibt auch genug deutsche Firmen, die haben alle Arbeitsplatzrechner auf Laptops umgestellt. ...

Docking Station dazu und man genauso gut Geräte anschließen und ist noch flexibler mit dem Arbeitsort. 

Sowas ist vorallem bei uns in der IT Branche wichtig, nicht selten rennt man einfach mal mit dem Laptop runter ins Rechenzentrum um da direkt an den Servern zu machen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. Juni 2010)

Also ich kann an einem Laptop nicht längere Zeit arbeiten, kleiner Bildschirm etc, find ich einfach unergonomisch.
Und wenn ich dann Maus, Tastatur und Bildschirm extern anschließe, hab ich immer noch den Laptop in der Gegend rumliegen, meist aufm Tisch wo er dann stört. Und noch dazu sind die "billigeren" Laptops (so bis 500€) meist unter Last auch noch relativ Laut, ne danke, mein Tower bleibt noch ne Zeit. Ich bin dann eher für gute Breitbandverbindungen und ein ordentliches Cloud System, so dass man zu Hause bequem am großen PC arbeiten kann und vom Laptop aus auf dieselben Daten zugreifen kann, ohne sie vorher immer auf eine ext HDD kopieren zu müssen. So hat man Mobilität unterwegs und Leistung zu Hause.


----------



## mapLayer (6. Juni 2010)

OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Wenn se Notebooks mit WaKü bauen, dann könnte es was werden^^


Und der Radiator is hinterm Monitor oder?
Warum sollten auch Desktop Pc´s verschwinden? Haben ja viele Vorteile die auch schon genannt wurden.
mfG


----------



## SA\V/ANT (6. Juni 2010)

Erst wenn die Akkus der Laptops länger (viel länger) halten und die Technik so klein ist, dasss ein Laptop ohne Probleme mit einem PC mithalten kann, erst dann steige ich um.


----------



## MARIIIO (6. Juni 2010)

Bissel Offtopic:

Zur Zeit wird eh an den Konsumenten vorbeientwickelt. Es gab Zeiten, da wurde produziert, was die Leute haben wollten und was einem auch Vorteile bringt. Aber heutzutage wird einfach jede Menge hübscher schnickschnack in alle möglichen Geräte gapackt, egal obs sinn macht. 

Das lustigeie Leute kaufen es (soger zu überteuerten Preisen), siehe Apples Ipad.

Hab auch aktuell eine elektrische Pfeffermühle MIT BELEUCHTUNG gesehen. WAS SOLL DAS? Was ist soviel toller daran, mit dem Finger über ein display zu streifen, als die darunterliegenden tasten zu nutzen??? Wobei das für viele Leute ja ein viel wichtigerer Kaufgrund ist als akkulaufzeit, einfache bedienung,...

Oder auch Facebook: Alle großen Web-Plattformen haben angst, keiner schaut sie mehr an, wenn sie nicht irgendwelche doofen Facebook, Studi, oder sonstwas-Apps draufhaben, deswegen pflastern wir vorsichtshalber mal alles damit zu.

Oder kennt ihr die alice-Werbung, bei der ne Mutter mit der Family-Flat jederzeit, überall von ihrem Mann, Kindern und eltern genervt wird? Hab mich totgelacht, als ich die Werbung gesehen hab, das ist doch eigentlich gerade das, was eine Mutter NICHT WILL 

Sowas zum beispiel:
http://www.eblogx.com/Videos--xPhone---das-Handy-der-Zukunft-16265.html

Um den Bogen zum Thema zu schlagen: Der Desktop-PC ist einfach verdammt effektiv, ein Netbook ist zwar ab und an was feines, aber mit der Zeit geht mir der kleine Bildschirm echt aufn keks, richtig daran Arbeiten geht nur eingeschränkt...
Ein 17-Zoll-Notebook ist nicht wirklich ne alternative, das ist dann wieder nicht wirklich transportabel. Wie viele Leute nutzen ihr Notebook denn faktisch nur als Desktop-Ersatz, und nehmen es vll wenns hoch kommt einmal im Monat irgendwohin mit hin? Und wenn man schon auf Netbooks auf dauer nicht arbeten kann, dann gehts auf Handys schon erst recht nicht ^^

Fazit: Die neuen Handys und netbooks sind ja ganz nett für zwischendurch, wer aber was gescheites will, wird immer auf den Desktop zurückgreifen!!!

P.S.:Apple ist sich der Hörigkeit seiner Jünger bewusst, weshalb sie solche Hasstriaden gegen den Desktop und die Flash-Technologie loslassen. Die glauben den Schund, den ihr Guru erzählt, obwohl der nur kein Flash mag, weil ihm das den Profit kaputtmachen würde^^ Arme Unwissende...

P.P.S.: Wie hat es Cindy aus Marzahn letzt so treffend in ihrem lustigen Sexratgeberbuch beschrieben: "änner haben einen *****, da gibt es große und kleine. Die männer mit einem kleinen erkennt man daran, dass sie ein IPHONE haben." 

In diesem Sinne: Es lebe der Desktop!!!


----------



## rocc (6. Juni 2010)

Der PC wird solange bestehen, wie er mehr Leistung hat und dabei günstiger ist als ein Notebook. PUNKT.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

Jas0n schrieb:


> Naja gibt auch genug deutsche Firmen, die haben alle Arbeitsplatzrechner auf Laptops umgestellt. ...


 
Komisch, ich kenne nur Firmen, die Desktop Computer benutzen, wenn der Arbeitsplatz fix ist. 
Oder benutzen Banken, Versicherungen und Co. Plötzlich im Büro alle Laptops?


----------



## i3810jaz (6. Juni 2010)

wenns irgendwann nur noch für Gamer Laptops gibt ja dann noch viel spaß!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Das ist auch einmittgund warum ich Apple nicht leiden kann !!!!sie hassen zocker!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

Wer ein Game Notebook haben will, kauft auch kein Apple und ein Apple Käufer will damit nicht spielen.


----------



## rocc (6. Juni 2010)

Wer braucht mal ganz im ernst ein Gaming-Notebook? Wo die Maus, wo das Mauspad, wo das Ladegerät hin? Alles in eine Notebook-Tasche. Das ist ja klasse. Supii. Und dadurch wird der Laptop zum Schlepptop. Ich nehme mein Notebook höchstens mal auf Reisen oder zu Freunden mit und selbst dann platzt meine Tasche aus allen Nähten.

BTT: Microsoft wird auch noch lange an den Desktop-PC glauben, weil dieser quasi die ausschlaggebende Plattform für den gesamten Markt ist. Wird ein i7 releast kann man die Tage zählen bis es ihn auch in mobiler Version gibt.


----------



## fuddles (6. Juni 2010)

Also ich hätte gedacht das sich integrierte Haussysteme ( Mediaserver im Schrank der alles per WLAN ansteuert oder so ) mehr und schneller durchsetzt als andere Systeme und langsam den Desktop und Laptop verdrängt.
Wies aussieht wirds weiterhin der Misch an Geräten und Lösungen bleiben wie bisher.
Ist aber auch gut so, Vielfalt schadet (fast) nie .


----------



## steffenxyz (6. Juni 2010)

> P.S.:Apple ist sich der Hörigkeit seiner Jünger bewusst, weshalb sie  solche Hasstriaden gegen den Desktop und die Flash-Technologie  loslassen. Die glauben den Schund, den ihr Guru erzählt, obwohl der nur  kein Flash mag, weil ihm das den Profit kaputtmachen würde^^ Arme  Unwissende...



Geile Aussage, echt gut! Muss ich mir auf jeden Fall merken
Das Problem an dem ganzen (meiner Meinung nach) Schwachsinn, ist dass wenn unsere Generation + die nächste etc dass immer benutzt und das sich noch mehr etabiliert, werden langfristig gesehn immer mehr Firmen auf Apfel Produkte umsteigen....

MfG Steffenxyz


----------



## weizenleiche (6. Juni 2010)

Davon abgesehen kriegt man auch auf einen Desktop PC z.B. Mac OS X Snow Leopard drauf. 

Also ich glaube nicht das Desktop PC's aussterben werden - denn solange es uns kranke, süchtige Modder, Gamer, was auch immer gibt, die 24/7 nicht anderes im Kopf haben, werden auch die Firmen weiter ihre Desktop-PC Produkte produzieren, ergo wird es weiterhin Desktop-PC's geben.

Man muss mal überlegen wieviele Firmen ihre Produkte für Desktop-PC's produzieren.
Lüfter, Kühler, Laufwerke - einfach alles für den Desktop-PC.

Fazit: Apple labert mal wieder Gülle, Microsoft FTW!


----------



## Luigi93 (6. Juni 2010)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Also ich glaube nicht das Desktop PC's aussterben werden - denn solange es uns kranke, süchtige Modder, Gamer, was auch immer gibt, die 24/7 nicht anderes im Kopf haben, werden auch die Firmen weiter ihre Desktop-PC Produkte produzieren, ergo wird es weiterhin Desktop-PC's geben.
> 
> Man muss mal überlegen wieviele Firmen ihre Produkte für Desktop-PC's produzieren.
> Lüfter, Kühler, Laufwerke - einfach alles für den Desktop-PC.
> ...


Ich hoffe, das bleibt auch so! Denn ohne den typischen Desktop-PC (Vorteile wurden hier schon viele genannt) bricht doch ein wichtiger Wirtschaftszweig weg. Ein Netbook ist imo das einzige, was für mich in Frage käme (leicht, klein, lange Akkulaufzeit -> für Inet, Email) Ein Notebook wird einen Desktop-PC von der Individualität niemals überragen können und von der Leistung her auch nicht, da müsste man schon einen "schwachen" Desktop-PC mit einem 2kg-Notebook (das dann einen Desktopersatz darstellt und wo der Akku höchstens eine Stunde hält, zudem ist das Notebook teurer) vergleichen. Und jetzt ratet mal, warum ich kein Notebook habe . Aber in ca. 15-20 Jahren ist die Ära der typischen Desktop-PCs am Ende: Dann gibt es eh keine Spiele für den PC mehr (Moment mal: Das ist ja heute schon teilweise so *hust* Alan Wake *hust*).


----------



## weizenleiche (6. Juni 2010)

Und ich hab mich schon gefreut in 25 Jahren mit meinem 12 Jährigen Sohn sein erstes Netzteil zu sleeven und seine erste GraKa (dann wahrscheinlich Radeon HD26090 - 10GB - 5 Watt Idle) zu zerballern ._.


----------



## rocc (6. Juni 2010)

Luigi93 schrieb:


> Ein Notebook wird einen Desktop-PC [...] von der Leistung her auch nicht[...] (überagen können).



So ist das nicht ganz richtig. Vielleicht gibt es in 10 Jahren Universal-Prozessoren die so optimiert sind das sie sich als Desktop- als auch als Notebook-CPU eignen?


----------



## mapLayer (7. Juni 2010)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Und ich hab mich schon gefreut in 25 Jahren mit meinem 12 Jährigen Sohn sein erstes Netzteil zu sleeven und seine erste GraKa (dann wahrscheinlich Radeon HD26090 - 10GB - 5 Watt Idle) zu zerballern ._.



Um dir die Vorfreude noch mehr zu versauen.
Bis dahin wird strom schon über Strahlung übertragen, so wie W-Lan.
Tod den KABELN!! 
mfG


----------



## rocc (7. Juni 2010)

Welche Grafikkarte denn bitte? 
All-in-One sei die Zukunft.


----------



## KOF328 (7. Juni 2010)

ja klar, notebooks werden so leistungsstark wie desktop pcs die zurückgeblieben sind 
und was ist mit den neueren desktops


----------



## rocc (7. Juni 2010)

KOF328 schrieb:


> ja klar, notebooks werden so leistungsstark wie desktop pcs die zurückgeblieben sind
> und was ist mit den neueren desktops



hä?


----------



## weizenleiche (7. Juni 2010)

mapLayer schrieb:


> Um dir die Vorfreude noch mehr zu versauen.
> Bis dahin wird strom schon über Strahlung übertragen, so wie W-Lan.
> Tod den KABELN!!
> mfG



Na, dann darf man nirgends mehr mit Wasser in verbindung kommen, ansonsten gleich bzzzztt und wech damit xD
Da kriegt die WaKü doch ne ganz neue Bedeutung


----------



## sinthor4s (7. Juni 2010)

Genauso wie Microsoft glaube ich auch an die Zukunft des Desktop´s.
Der Standort gebundene Pc wird noch sehr lange wichtig bleiben.
Und Notebook´s die an die Leistung von einem Pc rankommen?
Dann müsste man davon ausgehen das der Pc nicht mehr weiterentwickelt
wird

Und Apple kann mir sowieso mal gestohlen bleiben... die vertreiben schon
zu lange schicken Shit für Idioten....


----------



## Ready (9. Juni 2010)

Standort gebundene PC's haben auch einen psychologischen Wert... aus Erfahrung weis ich das viele ihre persönlichen Daten viel lieber auf einem Desktop ablegen als z.B auf einem Laptop, auch wenn m haushalt beides vorhanden ist. Das gillt zwar eher für Computernoobs aber davon gibts ja immer hin reichlich.
Es lebe der Desktop


----------



## Walt (9. Juni 2010)

ich hoffe auch, dass es den Desktop PC noch lange geben wird. Microsoft wäre halt auch schön blöde, wenn sie sagen würden, dass es den bald nicht mehr gibt...


----------



## Blackstacker (10. Juni 2010)

ich habe noch niemanden mit nem 22 zoll IPhone gesehen auf dem man Call of Duty zocken kann!

die vergleichen mal wieder Äpfel mit Birnen


----------



## maGic (10. Juni 2010)

Naja falls es möglich ist, dann wie willst du Waffen wechseln oder schießen,mit tippen oder streicheln? 

Apple ist nur innonativ aber für uns unbrauchbar, ich bin schon länger Gegner von iPhone. weil der nervt.


----------



## dj*viper (12. Juni 2010)

iphone ist schon geil, aber desktop pc's wird immer geben, solange es gamer gibt


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Juni 2010)

djviper schrieb:


> iphone ist schon geil, aber desktop pc's wird immer geben, solange es gamer gibt



I-phone ist schnickschnack das braucht kein Mensch...


----------



## Explosiv (12. Juni 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> I-phone ist schnickschnack das braucht kein Mensch...


*zustimm* 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Superwip (13. Juni 2010)

Da es in absehbarer Zukunft nicht möglich sein wird in einem kleinen, mobilen Gerät so viel Leistung wie in einem Desktop PC zu bieten (alleine schon aus Kühltechnischen Gründen), geschweige denn zu einem konkurrenzfähigen Preis/Leistungsverhältniss wird es wohl noch eine Weile Desktop PCs geben, auch wenn Mobile Geräte sicher einen noch deutlich höheren Marktanteil erreichen werden; eben dort, wo etwa nur ein Officegrät gebraucht wird

Als vollwertiger high-end Workstation oder Gameing PC Ersatz werden mobile Endgeräte in absehbarer Zukunft sicher nicht dienen können


----------



## klefreak (13. Juni 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Da es in absehbarer Zukunft nicht möglich sein wird in einem kleinen, mobilen Gerät so viel Leistung wie in einem Desktop PC zu bieten (alleine schon aus Kühltechnischen Gründen), geschweige denn zu einem konkurrenzfähigen Preis/Leistungsverhältniss wird es wohl noch eine Weile Desktop PCs geben, auch wenn Mobile Geräte sicher einen noch deutlich höheren Marktanteil erreichen werden; eben dort, wo etwa nur ein Officegrät gebraucht wird
> 
> Als vollwertiger high-end Workstation oder Gameing PC Ersatz werden mobile Endgeräte in absehbarer Zukunft sicher nicht dienen können




ein Ersatz für High End werden sie NIE sein, da ein Desktop immer die bessere Kühlmöglichkeit Bietet, man kann also zu jeder Zeit die entsprechende Notebook hardware in einem Desktop deultich höher takten oder "erweitern"

mfg


----------

